# Which DCC brands work well together?



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

This is NOT a poll and it is NOT about which brand is best.
*
Digital Command Control (DCC) is a standard for a system to operate model railways digitally.*

My experience has been that there seems to be a lot of incompatibility between brands of DCC equipment.

With the variety of brands of DCC equipment not only in G scale but also in another scales, it is highly likely that people will end up mixing different brands of decoders, command stations and remote controls.

I would guess/assume that command stations and remote controls will have to be of the same brand. Where I run into problems is when I mix decoder brands with command station brands.
*
My question is for those who mix brands of decoders and command stations:*

Which brands of Command stations work well with other brands of decoders?

To clarify, *my main problem seems to have been the ability to program various brands of decoders. *LGB/Massoth seems to be a unique situation. For the purpose of this topic I am asking about which brands of command stations can program multiple brands of decoders (not necessarily including LGB & Massoth).

If you use one brand of command station with different brands of decoders AND ARE HAPPY WITH YOUR RESULTS - what brands are they?

This IS NOT ABOUT GOOD AND BAD - just about compatibility.

If a brand does not work well that would disqualify it. No further discussion about would be necessary. I am hoping to find some degree of compatibility.

Thanks,

Jerry


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Any **true** DCC system should work with any **true** DCC decoder. NMRA standards define how the system talks to the decoder, but that's essentially it. They do NOT define how the cab talks to the command station nor how the command station works with the booster, so in terms of mixing cabs of one brand with other system components by other brands, you're outta luck. There are also non-DCC compliant completely proprietary command control systems which won't even share decoders, particularly in large scale. If I'm not mistaken, LGB, MTH, and Aristo fall into that category (not sure about the Revo).


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

Dwight is correct.The old LGB was not DCC as we know it today.


----------



## riderdan (Jan 2, 2014)

I have an NCE command station and Zimo, NCE, ESU, and some Chinese knock-off decoders. I've had zero problems programming, reading, and controlling these decoders with the NCE station. I'm especially fond of the Zimo sound decoders, which are pricey but really have a lot of features and seem pretty robust.

It sounds like you're having problems programming non-LGB decoders with your LGB system, is that correct? From what I've read here and elsewhere, getting that combination to work can sometimes be tricky. I'm sure it's possible to make it all work together, but sticking exclusively with one or the other (a truly DCC-compliant command station and decoders, or all Massoth/LGB) would probably eliminate some of your frustration.


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

I use the Zimo system (MX1EC) and I have had no issues with programming anything to date. Zimo does support the LGB serial commands.
Works with older and newer MRC largescale decoders.
LGB 55020, 55021, 55027, and on boards no problems.
Massoth
NCE
Digitrax

Also no problems with switch controllers. I did have to change my timing to program the older Lenz switch dual controller, then change the timing back and they worked as programmed.


----------



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

Treeman said:


> Dwight is correct.The old LGB was not DCC as we know it today.


i would agree with that.

MTS compatibility would be a nice but unexpected added feature.

In my case (as I mentioned elsewhere) I have LGB & Massoth equipment which should satisfy that requirement for me but I also now have the DigiTrax DCS200, DT402D, UR92 & Loco-Buffer II.

What led to this topic is that I also have MRC, various DigiTrax, and some NEC decoders.

With the price of decoders being far less than the cost of command stations it is easy to end up with decoders but without the ability to program them.

I would like to find out what brands of decoders I can program with a DigiTrax DCS 200 but others might like to know what brands of decoders they could program with their NEC or ZIMO, ESU or whatever brand of command station they might have.

Part of what I do not know is which command stations are able to feedback information on the decoders they are trying to program.

A friend is wanting to get into DCC but I don't want the inexpensive decoders in the locos I gave him to dictate which command station he should buy (if any).

I don't know of any large-scale layouts around here running on DCC or MTS other than myself and I only use MTS/DCC indoors. Outdoors I primarily use the Revolution or track power but until I know more about the current state of Revolution sales and service I hesitate to recommend them.

I would prefer to find out what is working for others.


----------



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

riderdan said:


> It sounds like you're having problems programming non-LGB decoders with your LGB system, is that correct? From what I've read here and elsewhere, getting that combination to work can sometimes be tricky. I'm sure it's possible to make it all work together, but sticking exclusively with one or the other (a truly DCC-compliant command station and decoders, or all Massoth/LGB) would probably eliminate some of your frustration.


Most of my main layout loco's are LGB either with factory decoders or with the direct decoder Interface. Those will probably continue to have either LGB or Massoth decoders. I have had some problems programming them and Dan has been very helpful with that.

I have a few locos that I put DigiTrax DT583S decoders Plus some LGB analog sound systems that I added small DigiTrax or NEC decoders to (plus some unopened decoders) that also need to be programmed.

Since the LGB analog sound systems do not have a bell or whistle an inexpensive decoder is all that I need for them. I may have to do something similar for the LGB Locos with factory analog sound.

I don't know much about DigiTrax but since I have the DCS 200 I decided to go ahead and get the transmitter and receiver and see how well that works for me.

Thanks,

Jerry


----------



## Cougar Rock Rail (Jan 2, 2008)

I use the LGB MTSiii with Massoth navigators for control using LGB serial and parallel decoders, Massoth, Zimo and the new Maerklin DCC/MFX decoders and have no issues. 
For programming single CV's I use the navigator directly, and when I want to read and write multiple CV's or save configurations I use either the old MTS software, or the Massoth programmer. Using the template manager in the Massoth software I made a template for the new Maerklin decoders, and will do the same for the Zimo when I get time. 
The only time you might run into compatibility issues is if you want to reprogram the sound (say from diesel to steam etc.) because in that case each brand has its own programming module--but that is another step you don't necessarily need to take. 

Keith


----------



## ntpntpntp (Jan 14, 2008)

I run an NCE PowerPro command station, and I'm running with several brands of decoder including LGB, Massoth, Digitrax, NCE, ESU, QSI, Zimo, TCS, Lenz and probably some others I don't recall right now.

Decoder programming is 99% done with JMRI and a SPROG device on my workbench. Don't think I've encountered anything major that this combination can't program once the correct settings are selected. 

For the QSI decoders I also have the QSI programmer software and hardware which is obviously the best choice for compatibility with their sound decoders.

Sure there are some oddities with earlier MTS decoders: for example my old LGB Pennsy Mikado understands 28 speed steps but not 128 steps, and doesn't seem keen on long addresses. It only understands serial function commands and also works off any function state change rather then "proper" on/off actions, but I just get used to pressing F1 several times on the NCE throttle to get the sound function I want on this loco.


----------



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

ntpntpntp said:


> Decoder programming is 99% done with JMRI and a SPROG device on my workbench. Don't think I've encountered anything major that this combination can't program once the correct settings are selected.
> 
> Sure there are some oddities with earlier MTS decoders: for example my old LGB Pennsy Mikado understands 28 speed steps but not 128 steps, and doesn't seem keen on long addresses. It only understands serial function commands and also works off any function state change rather then "proper" on/off actions, but I just get used to pressing F1 several times on the NCE throttle to get the sound function I want on this loco.


I hope to learn more about JMRI & SPROG(?).

Also what you ran into with your LGB Mikado is similar to what I have been running into with LGB Mikados and Moguls.


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

Some of the older LGB sound units only understand the Function 1 key press as they are not directly tied to the rails. These run from the SUSI bus in the LGB onboard decoders and several other decoders have this bus such as Zimo, Massoth and I believe ESU.


----------



## Dennis Cherry (Feb 16, 2008)

I am using a Lenz Set-100 not the Set100/10, just the standard 5 amp unit initially.
Decoders are the Train Control System G8, they are a rock solid unit and easy to program. My sound units are old but do interface well and work fine using DCC. I have only a test loop with 5 engines on the loop with sidings, no cars.

All decoders programming in mainly using JMRI Decoder Pro and running trains is by using old Android Phones as wireless throttles.

Dennis


----------

